# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  A Prayer For Courage

## RAHEN

Let me not pray to be sheltered from dangers,
But to be fearless in facing them.
Let me not beg for the stilling of my pain,
But for the heart to conquer it.
Let me not look for allies in life's battlefield,
But to my own strength.
Let me not crave in anxious fear to be saved,
But hope for the patience to win my freedom.
Grant me that I may not be a coward, 
feeling your mercy in my success alone,
But let me find the grasp of your hand in my failure

Rabindranath Tagore

----------


## waffa

nice sharing

----------


## RAHEN

Thanks waffa

----------


## *Fatima*

nice sharing

----------


## waffa

u well cum RAHEn

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nice

----------


## Fairy

:applaud; 

Very nice Rehan  :Smile:

----------

